# What an amazing response to London Olympics



## LHSTABLES (12 January 2013)

We went to Greenwich to watch the dressage and showjumping and were utterly and were completely amazed. The atmosphere was incredible and the performances were out of this world! 
Thousands of people were inspired by the London Olympics to start riding again or take it up as a new sport. We were lucky to have lots of interest and many people started riding with us again. It is great to see how many people were touched by the London Olympics!


----------

